# udev-164-r1 konnte nicht gebaut werden.....

## Schnulli

Hallöle.. bei einem --update --deep hat es geknallt.... jemand eine Idee?

```

# emerge --info =sys-fs/udev-164-r1

Portage 2.1.9.44 (hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_D525_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Mar 2011 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dri dvb dvd ecdev emerald extras gdbm gdu gnome gpm gtk hal hardened iconv java jpeg justify kde keyboard lock logout mmx modules mouse mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd python qt3 qt3support readline server session sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl static-libs stream svg sysfs tcpd udev urandom v4l v4l2 webkit xcb xcomposite xklavier xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ScytheMan

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86" 

gibt diese zeile für dich wirklich sinn?

du hast ein 64bit profil, einen 32bit kernel. das klingt irgendwie nach genug konfliktpotential?

----------

## Schnulli

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86" 
> 
> gibt diese zeile für dich wirklich sinn?
> 
> du hast ein 64bit profil, einen 32bit kernel. das klingt irgendwie nach genug konfliktpotential?

 

*autsch*

ich sollte vorher -MIT- Brille lesen was mein liebes Gentoo mir da sagt... haaach ^^

Danke für den Hieb in die Seite ^^

----------

## Josef.95

Hättest du eine Fehlermeldung anzubieten?  :Wink: 

Die build.log sollte unter

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-164-r1/temp/build.log

zu finden sein.

(Eventuell ist es das beste wenn du sie via Paste-Dienst bereitstellst)

----------

## franzf

Woran siehst du den 32bit-Kernel? Da steht mMn "x86_64" was ein 64Bit ist. Der einzige (Flüchtigkeits)fehler ist der mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, und der sollte nicht sofort zu Problemen führen.

Das eigentliche Problem sollte dieses hier sein:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359407

-> sync, dann sollte es klappen.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Bei Problemen als allererstes einen Blick in den gentoo-bugzilla riskieren  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Woran siehst du den 32bit-Kernel? Da steht mMn "x86_64" was ein 64Bit ist. Der einzige (Flüchtigkeits)fehler ist der mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, und der sollte nicht sofort zu Problemen führen.
> 
> 

 

whups, ja hast recht der unterstrich x86_64 war durch den "link" nicht mehr erkennbar.

----------

## Schnulli

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Woran siehst du den 32bit-Kernel? Da steht mMn "x86_64" was ein 64Bit ist. Der einzige (Flüchtigkeits)fehler ist der mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, und der sollte nicht sofort zu Problemen führen.
> 
> Das eigentliche Problem sollte dieses hier sein:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359407
> ...

 

Hi Franz,

ne-ne scythe hat schon recht.... konnte nicht gehen, der Fehler lag bei mir und dem Kern+Rest....

ja, ja, ja Franz, DU hast ja Recht.. erst Lesen dann sagen das etwas nicht geht ^^

Es scheint tatsächlich so das es genau deshalb bei mir geknallt hat... v4l-1 war aktiv ^^

Wurscht.. läuft gerade neu durch, wenn es dann tatsächlich noch immer an der selben Stelle knallt wisen wir es und ich schreibe einen Bug-Report

Danke für den Hinweis auf v4l-1  :Wink:  und Dir Scythe.. danke für´s öffnen meiner müden Augen ^^

Was mich aber wundert.. wieso wusste Scythe das ich den Kern verbockt hatte.. hmmm *hehe*

----------

## Josef.95

Ich denke du hast Franz und/oder denn schon genanten Bug Report nicht verstanden...?!

Mach ein "emerge --sync" und nutze die neue gefixte udev-164-r2  Version.

PS:

Leider hast du uns den eigentlichen Fehler ja immer noch nicht verraten....

(es fehlt eine Fehlermeldung)

----------

## Schnulli

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich denke du hast Franz und/oder denn schon genanten Bug Report nicht verstanden...?!
> 
> Mach ein "emerge --sync" und nutze die neue gefixte udev-164-r2  Version.
> 
> PS:
> ...

 

Hi Josef

na ich hab´s grundsätzlich vermurkst (wir) im update hat noch einer nebenan per ssh installiert.. ich war beim kernel stricken zu schnell und habe nur halbherzig hingesehn zwischen Morgen Zeitung Kaffe und Kernel und es wurde busybox auf 32 bit.. und dann summierte sich das alles ....

Wurscht... wer Fehler macht muß mit den Konsequenzen leben.... ein Glück ist das Linux und keine Frau.. die hätte mich wohl wegen der lodderhaften Art zum Teufel gejagt ^^

Dann machen wir das halt noch-ein?-mal..... so einfach ^^

gut, ich synce gleich, wenn er durch ist, neu  :Wink: 

Bug Meldung... ja.. leider ist das Log nun zum Teufel.... ärgerlich..

----------

